# Ok Laugh at Me



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

It's alright because my wife sure did laugh at me after seeing this video clip from last weekend's hunt.........


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Dang, Derek...I'm tryin' not to laugh...but don't think I can hold it back..

Besides....a nice rack of lamb tastes better than an old venison leg anyways....:rotfl:

jim


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

It's alright Jim, ain't the first time won't be the last time I get laughed at.....

But I'll take venison over mutten any day......


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Been there done that, sheep, goats, cows, they will all show up and put you to shame like that. Don't feel bad, anyone who has hunted out west of I-35, and hasn't had it happen hasn't hunted there very long or has been really lucky.


----------



## Pappagimp (Dec 14, 2006)

I would love to laugh, but I have been in the same situation more that once. They sure do know how to ruin a good morning. I guess it is still better than sitting in the office!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

that video was baaaaaad. LOL. that has happened to every one who hunts down here. I had a feeder pen one time, and so many dang sheep got caught in the wire my dauthers started calling it the chupacabra stand. At least you are good on camera.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I hate sheep and goats. Where were your blunts? ROFL!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Bucksnort said:


> I hate sheep and goats. Where were your blunts? ROFL!


Never thought about blunts until I saw that video of yours where you do the cow. I'll have one or two with me next time......


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

I feel your pain... our lease has sheep too...I call them woolly pigs, except they are
worse because you can't shoot them (unless you happen to have a Red Rider BB
gun handy).:biggrin:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

LOL! Baaahhh, er I mean Blahhh LOL!

Good one Derek.



> (unless you happen to have a Red Rider BB
> gun handy)


My Dad always took one with him when he hunted a certain ground stand. There were two horses who loved to chase deer away and I guess the BB gun stung enough to keep them away for a while.

TH


----------

